# CAG FFF (First Fishing Folly) 2009



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone here is planning on fishing it.....don't think you have to be a CAG member to participate.

Details for this year's competition haven't been posted yet but it's a 1 Jan event with the goal being to catch the first carp of the year ie. closest to midnite. It's usually open to anglers worldwide. Requires witness and photo (preferably with date/time on it).

I know we usually have a few fish it here in Ohio....and know of a few guys fishing the GMR down around Cincy...I'm thinking of giving Buckeye Lake or maybe even Rayland a go this year.

Anywho....will post up info that should be published soon.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Posted by River Rick on the CAG Forum..

The FFF at the Great Miami River is on for Dec. 31st , starting around 3:00 PM. I prebaited today, and plan to about every third day untill the 31st. 
It will be held at the boat ramp behind the K of C located on state route 128 in Hamilton Ohio.
There is plenty of bank space, room for bivies or fish rite out of your vehicle there is a convient store accross the street for hot drinks and food 
Rodman,Tim JC,and I plan on fishing all night .We know thier lots of fish there hopfuly the prebaiting will get them feeding.
Every one is invited to attend. Call a buddy bring a friend Hope to see you there


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Bob,

If your going to travel to Rayland for it, post and let me know. I only live about 10 mins from there. Havent done much carping since moving back to the river. I hope to change that soon. Gonna be making some orders over the winter and get my bait back together. Hope to hit the river hard next season and find some new carp grounds. 

Jake


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i would call ahead and ask the city of Hamilton, or whoever runs and maintains that ramp if it will be open on that date or see if you can have it scheduled to be open for your event. whoever is responsible for that ramp gets "wild hairs" and closes it sometimes during the winter. dont know if you know about it but there is another spot like that just upstream above another dam that is a very good spot in the early spring thru summer for carp. the side you fish on has a nice shallow flat (6-8ft) and on the opposite side of that access area is a deep hole of 22ft. either way i may just be able to stop by and wet a line for a while.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

That looks like a nice area. I might venture down for that one or hit it sometime later in the year.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> If your going to travel to Rayland for it, post and let me know.
> Jake


Will do Jake....great to hear from ya. Kinda looks like I will be heading to the GMR for the FFF. But, definately will let ya know whenever I head that way; have thought about making a saugeye/striper sometime over the winter as well...be great to spend some time with ya.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info Dinkbuster..the 2 guys down there that organized this have probably got it under control, they're locals, but, will pass this info on, ya just never know. Thanks again.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Bottombouncer...be great to see you down there...they've been fishing it recently and Rick will be chumming it up to hopefully keep the fish there and feeding. C'mon down.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Quick update: Rick fished the spot again y'day...caught a few. They're chumming it about every 3 days to try and keep the fish active and in the area. THANKS Rick.

See y'all on the bank.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Might be a couple Hoosier carpers joining us too. 

Rumor has it that there may be some local prizes (this is part of a national competition). Ie. Fish caught closest to midnite (first 2009 carp) in Ohio and/or most fish.

Rumor also has it that there just may be some great eats available on NY's day.

Gettin better all the time.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks good guys, I know a few years past Shawn W (Tpet96) Fishing Chick and TimJC fished the GMR in Hamilton for the FFF. I think we where fishing the warm water outflow of the sewage treatment plant, I believe I landed a carp within the first hour, was not big and was not the earliest in the nation but I got a prize out of it.

If I remember correctly we set up and chummed earlier in the night and then headed to the Haufbrau (sp) house for beer and food and then headed back in time to start fishing. Was a fun cold night, this spot looks great since you can fish from your vehicle, that is always a plus.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Miso_Ohio said:


> If I remember correctly we set up and chummed earlier in the night and then headed to the Haufbrau (sp) house for beer and food and then headed back in time to start fishing. Was a fun cold night, this spot looks great since you can fish from your vehicle, that is always a plus.


Sounds like y'all had a good plan. I plan on fishing all night and a portion of NY Day...bankside parking definately a big plus. C'mon and join us if ya get the chance.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

It's almost time to freeze to death. Anyone going to stop by?


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be there late afternoon tomorrow Tim...not sure of temps there but here at Buckeye Lake overnight low forecast 15. A character building night, look forward to it.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

BTW, river is still up a couple feet and still muddy here in Dayton. here is a link to go by for Hamilton. http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?site_no=03272100 just checked the temp guage at the Middletown site, had a low of 40 degrees last night. hopefully i can stop by for a few.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the update, I'll be heading down that way in few hours.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck guys and gals .......DA KING !!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

so how did it go? wish i could have made it, have a newborn now that has been having "gas issues" so i had to stay home.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

dinkbuster1 said:


> have a newborn now that has been having "gas issues"



I see he's taking after his dad.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Well eight people of questionable intelligence showed up to fish. Unfortunately, no fish were caught. It was a very rough night with temps falling to 15f, and I spent almost all of it in my sleeping bag. I'm glad to say I did it, but I am not looking forward to repeating this event anytime soon.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Time. As Tim said 8 of us showed...3 of us were there by 5 pm the rest trickled in right up to midnite. Larry showed up around 10:30 ready to fish and brought along a sizeable amount of firewood...we all sat around it and solved any problem you could think of. Not too long after Rick's wife showed up with with several dishes, kept warm with sterno. Let's see, she had sauerkraut w/hotdogs, sauerkraut w/pork, mashed potatos, blackeyed peas, brownies, and couple 12 packs of soda. Now we've got a great fire, super food and the fire's ringed with some happy carpers...just no fish. A few of us stayed up til around 5 a.m hoping to get a run...then I retreated into my truck heated with a coleman indoor heater and proceeded to get a couple hours of sleep, waking at 7:30, packed up and headed back home.

Had a fantastic time and will gladly fish it again next year. I think the fish just went lockjaw do to the high pressure that moved in and caused the change to colder, clearer nights. Anywho...thanks Rick for all your work and prep on this thing...thanks to your fantastic Mrs. for the traditional New Years feast...and the rest of ya...thanks for making it a great new year's eve and look forward to fishing with y'all again throughout the year.

Good fishing all...here's to a great 2009 for all.


----------

